# What is the title/artist for this music?



## jimbosquest (Jan 8, 2012)

Please help me identify the attached mp.3 instrumental piece. I would like to know the artist & title of this particular rendition if possible, so I could purchase the full version. I believe it is a Bach Arioso. I have heard it in airports, possibly on MUZAK. It was also featured in a famous Debeers diamond commercial called Washer/Dryer 1977 & 91, it's not Paladio or any of the recent ones. I found an article (attached), but no mention of the music title. In the commercial the wife thinks she's getting a washer/dryer for Christmas, but gets a diamond instead. This music plays in the background. 

Any guidance on where, or how to find this music would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^I can't identify it in that [awful ] rendition. Could you find the original?


----------

